# PureVPN setup using pppd

## Tae_kyon

I have a gentoo box which has an ethernet connection brought up by openrc at startup, so I don't want to mess about with NetworkManager.

I tried to setup a connection to my PureVPN account using OpenVPN as a client, but no joy.

(If someone has managed, please let me know how)

PPTP connection using pppd works fine, with a little tweaking of the instructions found here:

https://support.purevpn.com/command-line-setup-in-debian-linux

There are just two minor nuisances: to start the connection I have to login as root and give the command:

```
pppd call mypureconnectionname
```

And, once ppp0 appears, do

```
route add default ppp0
```

I don't want this to be activated automatically on startup, and I want to turn it on and off as user when I like.

I can think of several brutal hacks to get around this, but I'm sure there must be something more elegant and user friendly. Suggestions anyone?

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> pppd call mypureconnectionname

 on my system pppd has suid, but it's not in my user's $PATH. Calling it with full name should be good enough to let you call it as a user though. What happens when you do that?

You can find the path with 'which pppd'

 *Quote:*   

> route add default ppp0

  add it as a script inside /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ ?

----------

## Tae_kyon

 *szatox wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pppd call mypureconnectionname on my system pppd has suid, but it's not in my user's $PATH. Calling it with full name should be good enough to let you call it as a user though. What happens when you do that?
> 
> You can find the path with 'which pppd'
> 
>  *Quote:*   route add default ppp0  add it as a script inside /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ ?

 

I have this:

```
ls -l /usr/sbin/pppd

-r-s--x--x 1 root root 338352 25 dic 09.44 /usr/sbin/pppd

```

But /usr/sbin/pppd or /usr/sbin/pon  does nothing if called as user.

Also, the script inside ip-up.d should check that ppp0 is up before setting it as default route.

----------

